# Karpfen in Bayern!



## der Märt (2. März 2005)

Hallo karpfenfreunde!!

Ich bin total verückt aufs Karpfenangeln und hoffe das schlechte wetter verabschidet sich bald mal|krank:! Ich bin normalerweise am Main bei Würzburg aktive am fischen! Mich würde aber die Karpfenanglerei auch mal in einem see interesieren, hab aber null ahnung wo;+ |kopfkrat ! Ich hoffe es kommen ein paar gute tips was gute Karpfenseen angeht!

Wen der see in Bayern wäre, wär das cool! #6


----------



## mariogallo64 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in Bayern!*

hallo , versuche es mal am schnackensee fränkische seeenplatte es gibt tageskarten  ich war das letzte mal vor 3 jahren da  ,, guter karpfen , wallerbesatz , wie es jetzt dort läuft täte mich auch mal interessieren, ich fahre evtl. im frühjahr mal hin , ,,,


----------



## Seelachs (2. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in Bayern!*

Schau mal unter www.lab-altendorf.de nach.
Der Ort liegt in der Nähe von Bamberg bzw. Hirschaid.
Letzes Jahr wurden ca. 30 Stück 30 Pfünder und schwerster war 41 Pfund Karpfen gefangen.
Ist auch nicht allzu weit von dir weg.


----------



## Augustiner (2. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in Bayern!*

Versuch es doch mal im Altmühltal im Kratzmühlsee oder Altmühlsee
dort gint es große Karpfen!


----------



## Carp Dav (2. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in Bayern!*

Servus  "der Märt"

Momentan fische ich am Baggersee Mainsondheim, bin dort seit dem letztem Jahr im Verein.
Habe allerdings nicht viel Zeit am Wasser verbracht, da ich letztes Jahr wenig Zeit hatte.
2003 Habe ich im See Sommerach bei Volkach geeangelt (Angelverein Weininsel) und habe sehr gute Karpfen gefangen.

Sehr gute heisst nicht das die gut geschmeckt haben, sondern das die Stückgewichte sehr gut waren   #6

Solltest du noch Fragen haben, dann schreib mir am besten eine PN.

Gruß
Carp Dav


----------



## der Märt (2. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in Bayern!*

Hallo karpfenfreunde!
Vielen dank für die Tips! Vom schnackensee habe ich selbst schon gehört! von einem Sportfischerfreund! Konnte ihn aber bis jetzt noch nicht so richtig davon überzeugen mal dorthin zu fahren!

Noch eine frage an Carp dav!
Der see in volkach würde mich reizen! Ich nehm an das man auch eine Tageskarte oder eine wochenkarte obwohl man nicht in disem Verein ist! Von dem see hab ich nämlich schon gehört! aber bisher immer gedacht das er ein reines Vereinsgewässer ist!


----------



## Fliegenfisch (5. März 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in Bayern!*

Servus  #h  #h  #h 

Du kannst auch mal an die Donau bei Bertholdheim kommen.
Eine Gewässerbeschreibung und einen Bericht von Carp Connection findest Du unter anderem hier ( Gewässerspiegel ) kilckst Du : http://www.fly-fi.de 

Bei Fragen kannst ja nochmal schreiben.

Der einzige Haken an dem Wasser ist der Schwellbetrieb der nach langen Trockenphasen teilweise extrem ist. ca. 1 bis 2 Meter  |gr:  |gr:  |gr: 

Gruß
Fliegenfisch


----------



## Carp Dav (10. April 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in Bayern!*

Ja es gibt Tageskarten für glaube ich 8 Euro und Monatskarten gibt es auch.
Fährst am besten mal nach Sommerach an den See, dort ist eine Angelhütte wo du mal die anderen Angler ausfragen kannst. (Nachmittag sitzen sie dort und saufen)


----------

